# List of Class action lawsuits filed against Uber by drivers



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Ohio
http://www.prlog.org/12519961-class...o-drivers-claiming-uber-withholding-tips.html*


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Happy Holidays Uber!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This is a tally of Employee Misclassification & Gratuities Lawsuits against Uber filed by Drivers so far:

The Big One in California
*(Updated) #UberLAWSUIT | The fate of Uber drivers in California remains in the air*
Texas
*San Antonio | Driver sues Uber over pay, tips*
England
*Uber Drivers In The U.K. Just Filed An Employee Misclassification Claim*
Pennsylvania
*Pennsylvania Suit Accuses Uber of Misclassifying Drivers*
New York (Law Firm ImbesiLawPC is a forum member)
*Lawsuit against Uber seeks pay and benefits for 20,000 drivers*
Ohio (by ImbesiLawPC Law Firm)
Washington State
*Uber sued by former worker seeking at least $44M on behalf of all Washington state Uber drivers*
I'm sure I'm missing a couple of these misclassification lawsuits against Uber from the tally.

Lyft has two Misclassification Lawsuits against it, in California & Florida.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*8) Houston, Texas

UBER FACES CLASS ACTION LAWSUIT FROM ITS TEXAS DRIVERS*


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

I wonder when one will be settled


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*9) Michigan*

*UberLAWSUIT | Michigan Drivers sue Uber over Misclassification & Gratuities*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*10) Illinois:*
Horace Lee, Imran Sandozi vs Uber

*11) Maryland*
*12) Florida*
*13) Arizona*
*More Uber drivers file labor lawsuits: One claims he makes only $80 per week*


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

What do you know chi1cabby about the Florida Lawsuit?


----------

